# issue with LG 55lm4600 LCD



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

my 4 month old 55lm4600 JUST showed a green vertical bar of pixels from top to bottom of the display (if you actually look REALLY close it's an every other display of green and red but the green seems to show up the most) and to make it worse there's a horizontal line of blackish/blue pixels going from left to right all the way across the screen. my screen is fried I'm guessing??? I bought it at costco 4 months ago and now I'm 1 month out of the return date so I'm out there. I guess I have to call LG and get it replaced.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds like a row of stuck pixels. LG will take care of this under the factory warranty.

-Robert


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Sounds like a row of stuck pixels. LG will take care of this under the factory warranty.
> 
> -Robert


yeah, that's what It seems like from the research I can pull up online. just surprised that it just "showed up" one moment. I paused my tv show, went to check my email and came back a few minutes later and hit play. all of a sudden it showed up out of the blue. really bizarre. just kinda frustrated that it happened this soon or well, really AT ALL, since this is the first of maybe a dozen tv's that I've ever had fail on me. I'm assuming they'll send me a refurb as replacement if it's unfixable?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

well, called up LG and them schedule a service appt. hope all goes well


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

update. technician took a look and thinks that the panel itself is shot so off to order parts from LG and hopefully next week it will be fixed. more OCD updates to follow


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Bummer good luck with getting it fixed.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike - did the tech come out right after you called? That's good service!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mechman said:


> Mike - did the tech come out right after you called? That's good service!


lol, I wish. the repair place called me about 1/2 an hour after I called LG and had me describe it (I'm VERY detailed, I'm a bit OCD  ) and then he had me email him pictures of the issue. he said it's one of two things but most likely it's the panel. since he didn't have either part on hand he said that he's gonna order the parts and come prepared when he actually comes out so we can have it fixed in one fell swoop

here's a picture of the issue just for clarification


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

update on my fried 55lm4600

the tech was sent out today with a new panel and that fixed the issue. the funny this is that the new panel has almost eliminated the flashlighting issue I was having with my one that just died lol. I can't say I'm happy the panel died, but hey, it was fixed within 4 days of it happening without a fuss so I can't complain


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is a pretty good turnaround for a panel. Glad to hear you ended up with a set that performs the way you expected out of it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> That is a pretty good turnaround for a panel. Glad to hear you ended up with a set that performs the way you expected out of it.


yeah, I was surprised that they got it in and had it installed in such a short time. glad it turned out for the best, as frustrating as the scenario was. here's to hoping that's the ONLY thing to ever go wrong with the set


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear your up and running again. I think I read some flash lighting comes from over tightened screws, don't remember for sure though. We just got our new 64 inch f8500 and hoping we have zero issues. We got it from Value Electronics,and went with there quality control and calibration service, I was worried about stuck pixels and other issues but so far so good.


----------



## Ericp831 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey mike I'm I'm new to the site I also have a lg 556 m4 600 it's less than 1 month out out if out if the warranty and it has the exact same line as yours did they have to replace the led lcd panel/screen or or the main video board panel any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ericp831 said:


> Hey mike I'm I'm new to the site I also have a lg 556 m4 600 it's less than 1 month out out if out if the warranty and it has the exact same line as yours did they have to replace the led lcd panel/screen or or the main video board panel any help is appreciated thanks


The board was fine. They just had to replace the panel


----------



## Ericp831 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok I'm just trying to make sure I've got it right so you say the panel as in the actual entire screen has to To be replaced? If so i think id be better off buying a new tv after 13 short months of use


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ericp831 said:


> Ok I'm just trying to make sure I've got it right so you say the panel as in the actual entire screen has to To be replaced? If so i think id be better off buying a new tv after 13 short months of use


Correct. The entire screen portion. Is your TV still under warranty? If not the panel is the most expensive piece to replace


----------



## Ericp831 (Jun 6, 2014)

No sir a month out of the 1 year warranty I figured I could buy a new tv for the screen price


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ericp831 said:


> No sir a month out of the 1 year warranty I figured I could buy a new tv for the screen price


Very close at least.


----------

